# How Much Fabric Will I Need?



## Reemdog23 (Jan 2, 2011)

Like i have said in prior post im going to build 21 traps....well im having trouble doing the calculations on how fabric to see how much i need. They will be 24in x 48in x 6in and 24in x 48inx 3in. How would i do that math to figure this out? I will be using the 72" black felt from jo ann fabrics. Thanx in advance!


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Google for a free program called CutList - you can input the size of each piece you need and the size of te material, and it will lay them out to minimize waste - that's what I'm using to figure out what I need for all my wall panels.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Are you going to wrap them all the way around including the back or are you going to just wrap the front and sides and tack the back leaving it uncovered? 

Bryan


----------



## Reemdog23 (Jan 2, 2011)

ima wrap the all the way to the sides....the back will have muslin fabric


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you use the 72" width for 1 3" panel and 1 6" panel:

24+6+6+2 = 38"
24+3+3+2= 32"

70" total from the 72" width of the fabric. So, for each of those pairs you'd need 48+6+6+2 = 62" which is a tad over 1 2/3 yards. Not much waste this way. don't know how many of each you're going to need though.

Bryan


----------

